# Leukaemia Con to fund daughter's BS



## silverlacedwyandotte (12 October 2011)

This is totally sick & unbelievable

http://www.thesun.co.uk/sol/homepage/news/3866480/Showjump-girls-cop-mum-in-cancer-con.html


----------



## MadBlackLab (12 October 2011)

Yes this is sick but in a way believable. Unfortuantly this happens alot now with people frauding money be lie this or on benefits


----------



## BBH (12 October 2011)

In a peverse way and in no way condoning what she did I can almost understand how she got swept up in the lifestyle of wanting her daughter to fulfill her dreams at it seems any cost.

Unfortunately I think it would be very hard to be a showjumper on the scene and not have the flash lorry, the best horses, money no object cos most others do particularly at top level.

That sport is all about image and mixing with very wealthy people and she probably had a real feeling of dissatisfaction in not being able to provide all her daughter needed to make it.

I'm sure she doesn't appreciate how this will have destroyed her future, professionally and personally.


----------



## ace87 (12 October 2011)

The rest of the world manages to not get swept up in the whole wanting the best lorry garbage...
I see many people at BD comps with swanky brand new lorries, hugely expensive horses, all the gear - the saddle that cost 3 months wages etc.. 
But I'm 100% sure I'd never want it THAT badly that I'd lie about my daughter having Leukemia. 

That's one sick puppy.


----------



## BBH (12 October 2011)

Yeah I agree its about the sickest thing you can do and it amazed me the depths she stooped to. Also amazed she got a year of work with no-one checking. Her daughter could have been seen at any time and asked how she was. 

Whats ironic though is that in Showjumping the £20k she got away with goes no-where, a decent pony will cost more than that never mind the paraphernalia that goes with it.

I think its right that amateurs and hobby riders take part just for the thrill but I think those who do it for a living take a different view in that its virtually essential to their living to attract wealthy owners and sponsors with all the toys so to speak as its a very expensive sport.

Something a bit sad  about an old jobbing SJer taking catch rides around  BN when all their peers are in major classes and maybe this lady was misguided enough to think she's given her daughter a head start.


----------



## tinap (12 October 2011)

It's horrible - I know them ish (on the scene with my daughter) & found out about this 2 weeks ago. I was completely gob smacked. Who in their right mind can even think of something like this. It's sick.


----------



## Lucinda_x (12 October 2011)

Wow cannot get over how people can do this!


----------



## TarrSteps (12 October 2011)

I hate to say it, but I don't think variations on this theme are too uncommon.  Admittedly, I don't know too many other worlds indepth but I know at least two people who were caught embezzling to support their horse habits and there was a mother in the US, with a successful show jumping daughter, who embezzled something like $150k to fund her daughter.  Okay, not quite saying your kid has cancer but in that case most of the victims were people she connected with through the horse world. 

I know another girl who lied about having cancer so that the liveries at the top yard she was a groom at would fund a top horse and support her riding.  She even managed to convince one of the clients to take her in!

Nothing excuses lying and stealing.  But this just goes to my theory that horses are like hard drugs and some people get drawn into behaving in the most extraordinary ways to support their habit.

Her poor kids.  Mum in jail, ponies gone and everyone knowing what happened.


----------



## tinap (12 October 2011)

It's actually been known about for a while & they still turn up to shows - horrible atmosphere. Don't know how she can show her face.


----------



## Jo_x (12 October 2011)

i feel so sorry for the kids. also always thought it was odd the younger one seemed to have way more ponies than the elder too!


----------



## cranwellpoacher (12 October 2011)

Hi Folks. I found this forum whilst looking into the story of the lady who has been telling people that her daughter has Leukaemia and then using peoples generously donated money to fund her other child's Riding lessons.

I would just like to say a few words on the subject if i may...........

The first point that I would like to make in relation to this story is that I am 45 years old, a dad of 3 and I really do have Leukaemia.
Secondly, i have been raising money for Leukaemia and Lymphoma Research and recruiting bone marrow donors onto the Anthony Nolan register for many years now. Both of these wonderful charities help to save the lives of thousands of people who are in my position and the actions of such lowlifes as this excuse for a human being do nothing to assist their cause.

Perhaps this lady would like to attend (as I have) the funeral of a 7 year old child who has lost their 3 year fight against this terrible illness. Perhaps she would like to watch as the child's parents cry until their eyes burn red with grief and to see the spectacle of a small white coffin being carried into the crematorium accompanied by the sound of weeping from those present.

Does she really know how lucky she is to only have the selfish worry of her child's career prospects instead of the terrible fear of her child's death?

My daughter loves horses, she goes riding when we can afford it. I would rather die myself than lower myself to the depths of this woman's depravity. 

www.scirocco2morocco.blogspot.com


----------



## DragonSlayer (13 October 2011)

cranwellpoacher said:



			Hi Folks. I found this forum whilst looking into the story of the lady who has been telling people that her daughter has Leukaemia and then using peoples generously donated money to fund her other child's Riding lessons.

I would just like to say a few words on the subject if i may...........

The first point that I would like to make in relation to this story is that I am 45 years old, a dad of 3 and I really do have Leukaemia.
Secondly, i have been raising money for Leukaemia and Lymphoma Research and recruiting bone marrow donors onto the Anthony Nolan register for many years now. Both of these wonderful charities help to save the lives of thousands of people who are in my position and the actions of such lowlifes as this excuse for a human being do nothing to assist their cause.

Perhaps this lady would like to attend (as I have) the funeral of a 7 year old child who has lost their 3 year fight against this terrible illness. Perhaps she would like to watch as the child's parents cry until their eyes burn red with grief and to see the spectacle of a small white coffin being carried into the crematorium accompanied by the sound of weeping from those present.

Does she really know how lucky she is to only have the selfish worry of her child's career prospects instead of the terrible fear of her child's death?

My daughter loves horses, she goes riding when we can afford it. I would rather die myself than lower myself to the depths of this woman's depravity. 

www.scirocco2morocco.blogspot.com

Click to expand...

Welcome to the forum, and sorry your first post had to be about such a thing.

There was a woman local to me not too long ago, who also lied about having cancer, I remember it clearly in the local press...

Not sure why people do this, I guess for some, it's the attention, and for others, like this on here...for the monetary gain.

Well, she will lose more than just face if found guilty. Job....and home maybe if they can't afford to run the place without her wage....?

Shameful.

Thinking of you and yours CP.


----------



## dunkley (13 October 2011)

tinap555 said:



			It's horrible - I know them ish (on the scene with my daughter) & found out about this 2 weeks ago. I was completely gob smacked. Who in their right mind can even think of something like this. It's sick.
		
Click to expand...

Tina - out of interest - was it common knowledge on the circuit that this young girl was so "gravely" ill, or was the whole thing a total surprise?


----------



## BBH (13 October 2011)

The Dad must have been complicit aswell though so I wonder if it'll be a double wammy aiding and abetting etc etc.

Silly Silly people.

Does anyone else notice that SJing only gets into the media through bad things / events.


----------



## xcalibur71 (14 October 2011)

tinap555 said:



			It's actually been known about for a while & they still turn up to shows - horrible atmosphere. Don't know how she can show her face.
		
Click to expand...

I heard rumours but didn't believe it/don't get involved with gossip. We jump in the same classes as Jessica and just totally gobsmacked at the enormity of what Rachel has done.
Jessica is a great little jockey and it is so sad to think that her career is over before it has even really begun. My little girl is friends with her and has idolised her this last year. That is all just shattered now. I hope Rachel realises just how many people her lies have affected, not least her beautiful girls


----------



## marmalade76 (14 October 2011)

cranwellpoacher said:



			Perhaps this lady would like to attend (as I have) the funeral of a 7 year old child who has lost their 3 year fight against this terrible illness. Perhaps she would like to watch as the child's parents cry until their eyes burn red with grief and to see the spectacle of a small white coffin being carried into the crematorium accompanied by the sound of weeping from those present.

Does she really know how lucky she is to only have the selfish worry of her child's career prospects instead of the terrible fear of her child's death?

My daughter loves horses, she goes riding when we can afford it. I would rather die myself than lower myself to the depths of this woman's depravity. 

www.scirocco2morocco.blogspot.com

Click to expand...

That brought tears to my eyes, the thought of losing a child 

Best of luck, CP x


----------



## wonkey_donkey (14 October 2011)

cranwellpoacher said:



			Hi Folks. I found this forum whilst looking into the story of the lady who has been telling people that her daughter has Leukaemia and then using peoples generously donated money to fund her other child's Riding lessons.

I would just like to say a few words on the subject if i may...........

The first point that I would like to make in relation to this story is that I am 45 years old, a dad of 3 and I really do have Leukaemia.
Secondly, i have been raising money for Leukaemia and Lymphoma Research and recruiting bone marrow donors onto the Anthony Nolan register for many years now. Both of these wonderful charities help to save the lives of thousands of people who are in my position and the actions of such lowlifes as this excuse for a human being do nothing to assist their cause.

Perhaps this lady would like to attend (as I have) the funeral of a 7 year old child who has lost their 3 year fight against this terrible illness. Perhaps she would like to watch as the child's parents cry until their eyes burn red with grief and to see the spectacle of a small white coffin being carried into the crematorium accompanied by the sound of weeping from those present.

Does she really know how lucky she is to only have the selfish worry of her child's career prospects instead of the terrible fear of her child's death?

My daughter loves horses, she goes riding when we can afford it. I would rather die myself than lower myself to the depths of this woman's depravity. 

www.scirocco2morocco.blogspot.com

Click to expand...


Very sad but very well put by this poster.


----------



## tinap (15 October 2011)

The rumours were going around not that she was ill but that mum had said she was ill if you know what I mean.but like xcalibur, kept out of the gossip & hoped it wasn't true. Still hoping its not for the sake of both girls.


----------



## Hairy Old Cob (15 October 2011)

Words Fail Me al of the above and a police Officer "As Well"


----------



## KatandBasher (17 October 2011)

I was friends with Natasha on facebook and noticed that she'd deleted her account. I found out what had happened and then realised why. She'd not said much on fb since getting a new pony a few weeks ago. I also wondered why she didn't get the opportunity to compete the same as Jessica and why all the attention and focus was on Jessica. The dad must have known about it as it would have seemed strange that she'd suddenly got all this money. The poor girls probably knew nothing about it. I think she's got to be found guilty cos if she wasn't her collegues wouldn't have arrested her and would have said that they'd not donated any money and that it was all lies. The possible fallout from this could be huge.


----------



## touchstone (20 October 2011)

cranwellpoacher said:



			Hi Folks. I found this forum whilst looking into the story of the lady who has been telling people that her daughter has Leukaemia and then using peoples generously donated money to fund her other child's Riding lessons.

I would just like to say a few words on the subject if i may...........

The first point that I would like to make in relation to this story is that I am 45 years old, a dad of 3 and I really do have Leukaemia.
Secondly, i have been raising money for Leukaemia and Lymphoma Research and recruiting bone marrow donors onto the Anthony Nolan register for many years now. Both of these wonderful charities help to save the lives of thousands of people who are in my position and the actions of such lowlifes as this excuse for a human being do nothing to assist their cause.

Perhaps this lady would like to attend (as I have) the funeral of a 7 year old child who has lost their 3 year fight against this terrible illness. Perhaps she would like to watch as the child's parents cry until their eyes burn red with grief and to see the spectacle of a small white coffin being carried into the crematorium accompanied by the sound of weeping from those present.

Does she really know how lucky she is to only have the selfish worry of her child's career prospects instead of the terrible fear of her child's death?

My daughter loves horses, she goes riding when we can afford it. I would rather die myself than lower myself to the depths of this woman's depravity. 

www.scirocco2morocco.blogspot.com

Click to expand...


Cranwell poacher, thankyou for posting so eloquently, my main concern after hearing about what this woman has done is that people would be put off from helping those in need of support during leukaemia or other cancers/diseases for that matter.

This was posted about on here before and I expressed my sentiments then about how I hoped the mother would never have to witness one of her children with a terminal or life threatening illness.  My child had leukaemia, and like you knew children who passed away due to cancer.  Something I wouldn't wish on anyone, however we were lucky and my daughter is now happy, healthy and busy getting on in life.    The fear of losing them is one of the hardest things to deal with.

I hope you too have a good outcome and that the treatment isn't too unbearable, and thankyou for your work with the charities. x


----------



## Natch (22 October 2011)

Of course I dont know the people involved but there is something about a compulsive lying mentality that is almost fascinating if disturbing to witness. A school friend of mine told whoppers constantly and they escalated. At 16 she was 'pregnant' and 'had cancer'. Nobody could ever really pull her up on the lies just in case they were true. 

Obvious difference between a naieve schoolgirl and this mother of two, but perhaps people didn't question it for similar reasons.


----------



## sjmcc (9 November 2011)

thats shocking how could you say such a thing about your own daughter for money . we can all wish we had the money to do what we love most with our horses but to lie and cheat people out of there money is evil . i take it shes never had contact with a child with leukaemia well i have and for the parents and child its heart wrenching shes one sick woman shame on her and to still turn up at event very hard faced woman


----------



## Trakehner (14 November 2011)

With luck, they'll be selling those ponies as a court condition to stay out of jail with the money to go to a leukaemia foundation as a voluntary "donation".

Then, the lovely mother can get a good job at McDonalds with her husband, she certainly doesn't deserve to remain on the force.


----------

